# Big 7 month old pup



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Your soo lucky...we are still waiting for our bundle of joy.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Aimee said:


> I got Remington (Remy) from the local Golden retriever rescue group when he was 8 weeks old, he is now 7 months old, I took him to be weighed today, and he weighs 78.3 pounds, I was amazed!! I knew he was big, but seeing him everyday, didn't realize how big.. Of course never seeing his parents, I had no idea when I got him that he would be so big.. Good new is, he's a sweetheart, and we love all 78 pounds of him and however many more he gains. Of course i don't want an over weight dog, so I will keep an eye on him when he's done growng..
> Thanks for listening about my Remy
> Aimee


Wow. Remy is a big guy. But it seems that Lucky's wieght started leveling out at about 7 or 8 months, so maybe Remy will not get much bigger. I wouldn't call Lucky bigboned...and that can really make a difference on weight. At 14 onths, Lucky is somewhere around 70 and probably needs to lose a couple of pounds.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I got my last golden, Charlie when he was about 6 months old and he weighed 65 lbs so he's probably in the same percentile as your Remy. Charlie topped off at just shy of 100lbs and there wasn't an ounce of fat on the boy. He was waaayy above the breed standard for height but he was an awesome dog. My vinny now only weighs about 70 lbs at almost 18 mos and he seems like a midget compared to charlie, and he's right in the middle of the breed standard. Enjoy your big guy! 

Laura


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's definitely either fat or just HUGE. If he's just HUGE, then that's okay- many Goldens are oversized and they're just more to love  Slow growth is what you want to aim for.


----------



## Aimee (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks so much for all the replys, it was really good to hear about Charlie, nice to know Remy isn't weird.. My vet thinks he will be around 100 pounds when done growing, and is IS a sweetheart..

I really love this forum, everyone is so nice.

Aimee


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Now... we do expect puppy photos!


----------



## Aimee (Jun 8, 2006)

I would love to send pictures, but have an MSNTV2 and not sure how to send them, I can send to an email address, but not sure how to post pictures on a forum.
I will see if I can figure it out, I love to show off my doggies


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I really need to get Samson weighed. I always thought he'd hit 100 pounds, just because his frame was always so tall and big. But there's no way he's that big.... But I know he's well over 70 lbs now.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Aimee said:


> I would love to send pictures, but have an MSNTV2 and not sure how to send them, I can send to an email address, but not sure how to post pictures on a forum.
> I will see if I can figure it out, I love to show off my doggies


If you'd like, you can e-mail a photo to me and I'll post it for you....

[email protected]


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Posting the picture for Aimee:


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you for doing that Rick (you are a good lad!!)
Remy doesn't look fat at all. Here is a picture of our Amber at 7 months and she weighed only 50.9lb on 28 Oct. - They look pretty similar to me!!









I am jealous! How do you get your pics so big Rick?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What a handsome boy!!!! And he's definitely not fat from his photo.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes puppy photos make my day - yuppers


----------



## Aimee (Jun 8, 2006)

*Thanks Rick*

Thanks so much for posting Remy's picture for me, he is my sweetie, and no he's not fat, just a big guy, huge paws and big bones.

Have a great day all,

Love,

Aimee


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirley said:


> I am jealous! How do you get your pics so big Rick?


Use the "Image Hosting" link up on our main menu. Upload the photo, cut and paste the address for direct link (I usually open the Image Hosting in a separate window), then add to your post as an image (instead of an attachment).


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Aimee said:


> ...and no he's not fat, just a big guy, huge paws and big bones.


He's got the same build as Samson. Samson is big....but nowhere near being fat.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I did it Rick!!!! Thank you so much for your ICT lesson!!! 
As I always say to my students, you are never too old to learn...


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm glad to see that Bailey isn't the only large puppy out there! She's 7.5 months old, and 67 pounds. Unusual for a female to be that large... she's already larger than my last female golden. And she's still not finished growing into her feet! She's not skinny, but not fat, either. And it depends on the day... some days, she shoots up in height, and looks like she hasn't been fed in a week. Each morning, we get a kick out of how/where she grew overnight.  

Remy is gorgeous! Amber is sooo cute too! Gotta love the puppy pics!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirley said:


> I did it Rick!!!! Thank you so much for your ICT lesson!!!
> As I always say to my students, you are never too old to learn...


It's a great feature Joe set up for us......it's the only way I post pictures.

Just make sure your file names that you're uploading doesn't have any spaces in them...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirley said:


> I did it Rick!!!! Thank you so much for your ICT lesson!!!


Contrary to what my wife might say, I really am good for something.....


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks again and great feature Joe!

One thing I noticed though I couldn't download pics size 1600 x 1200, I had to resize down to 640 x 480 for some reason.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirley said:


> Thanks again and great feature Joe!
> One thing I noticed though I couldn't download pics size 1600 x 1200, I had to resize down to 640 x 480 for some reason.


That's a good size....I usually resize down to 600 x 450 for posting here...


----------



## VioletTheGoldenDoggy (Nov 4, 2006)

*Wow*

I never thought puppies in general could be THAT big! It seems like remmy is pretty big!

BTW, i'm new here:wavey:


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

VioletTheGoldenDoggy said:


> I never thought puppies in general could be THAT big! It seems like remmy is pretty big!
> BTW, i'm new here:wavey:



Hi, and welcome! Ya got pictures??  

I didn't realize how big Augie is until another golden retriever joined his obedience class. Now, I realize she is a month younger and a different gender, but she has such a slender skeleton compared to him. Augie looked massive! He's really powerfully built with a huge ribcage--gonna be a big guy!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

LauraEyes2 said:


> I got my last golden, Charlie when he was about 6 months old and he weighed 65 lbs so he's probably in the same percentile as your Remy. Charlie topped off at just shy of 100lbs and there wasn't an ounce of fat on the boy. He was waaayy above the breed standard for height but he was an awesome dog. My vinny now only weighs about 70 lbs at almost 18 mos and he seems like a midget compared to charlie, and he's right in the middle of the breed standard. Enjoy your big guy!
> 
> Laura


Wow! That is what I call going from one end of the scale to the other.
Sandy was 65 lbs at 18 months, but very active, always on the move,
Nugget I think will also be on the smaller size as well.
Today she spent time chasing the Rocky's around the yard. They are collecting nuts and keep eyeing my bird feeders and Nugget knows it.
It's fun to watch! Sooner or later Nugget will pin one of them.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

kra said:


> Wow! That is what I call going from one end of the scale to the other.
> Sandy was 65 lbs at 18 months, but very active, always on the move,
> Nugget I think will also be on the smaller size as well.
> Today she spent time chasing the Rocky's around the yard. They are collecting nuts and keep eyeing my bird feeders and Nugget knows it.
> It's fun to watch! Sooner or later Nugget will pin one of them.



When we lived in town (we moved to the country 5 months ago), we had dozens of squirrels in our yard. They gave Buffy many, many hours of entertainment each day, watching and chasing them. The squirrels would jump from tree to tree and the whole time Buffy would be under them barking & jumping.The funniest thing happened one day. A squirrel was jumping and fell right on her head.  It stunned her so she couldn't respond fast enough & it ran up the tree and tried jumping again to the next tree. And it fell again, right in front of her this time. But again she didn't catch it, I think she was just too shocked by the whole experience. We always thought she wouldn't know what to do if she ever caught one and this proved it!:lol:


----------

